# Dr. Chronic "Nirvana" Bubblelicious?



## Cole (May 17, 2008)

So far ive heard the  Doc takes good care of his patients and when I was looking at his menu I noticed the nirvana bubblelicious...The thing is that Dr. Chronic's "Nirvana" bubblelicious is cheaper then Nirvana's bubblelicious?
Why Is it cheaper from the doctor then Nirvana, does the Doctor buy them from Nirvana and then sell them to us? Im just a little confused on the whole thing. 

Here is the link...

http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?partno=NV-bubblegum-3


----------



## Cole (May 17, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## snuggles (May 18, 2008)

You're right, the Doc doesn't mark them up as much that's my guess.


----------



## Richy-B (May 18, 2008)

I love the DR.


----------



## Cole (May 18, 2008)

Also, the two strains look completley different in the pics?


----------



## Cole (May 18, 2008)

Anyone know why?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 18, 2008)

i dont know for sure but i imagine they just buy in bulk from nirvana.its just like going to seedboutique.com instead of nirvana-shop.com.unless nirvana has the strain on special,seedboutique sells them for 1/2 of what nirvana sells them for.the good thing about going through nirvana-shop.com is you know your getting em str8 from the source but usually for most people the price out weighs that factor and people go through the banks that buy in bulk from the sources.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 29, 2008)

if you werent goin through the dr. id say go with nirvana, but they are both good w/ promptness & customer service so go cheaper. theyre the only 2 companies that i will ever deal w/.


----------



## brider8122 (Sep 27, 2008)

the doc has great speedy service great to purchase from.                                                                                                                                                                                                                 -------------------------------------------------------------           DISCLAIMER:IM JUST REPEATING WHAT I SEE ON THE NET.I JUST LIKE TO PRETEND I KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 27, 2008)

im growing nirvana bubblelicious now. I have 2 in flower and 3 in veg. Ive smoked it before and I cant tell a difference between Nirvanas Bubble and the original Bubblegum....


----------

